# Anyone else getting FREAKED out by these gas prices?



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I can see where I'm going to have to make some hard choices about some of my Hunting/Fishing! I do A LOT of driving across this great state chasing birds and fishing, but I don't see how I'm going to be able to afford it at my current rate! This will have an impact on all of us! I could see where I will have to limit my trips and maybe give some things up...God, don't tell me I have to take up Catfishing? Yuck!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> God, don't tell me I have to take up Catfishing? Yuck!


LMAO!!! :lol: 
In all seriousness, gas prices have killed my lively hood in the last few years. Considering I put on atleast 200 miles a weekend, and that' just getting back to town. It used to be worse. I used to commute to Detroit Lakes for some classes.On any week I spend close to $70-100 in gas a lone. Then some people wonder were my money goes. In my gas tank and out into the air.
Thinking about getting a Jetta but i just don't think it would handle to good in a muddy field? :fro:


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

You ain't a man till you hook into a big channel or flathead. (J/K) Although i loev to catfish, but i agree i have to drive a hundred miles to work everyother day, that kills the gas, and pulling a boat doesn't help the gas either :evil:


----------



## go4thegusto (Sep 29, 2004)

I hope it goes to $4.00. The only way to get the attention of the gluttonous US population is through the pocket book. We need to reduce consumption by 30% NOW, get off foreign oil which support the Bin Laden family by the way, and then watch the Arabs beg and drop their prices. The oil embargo was in 1973 for crying out loud....we have had over 30 years to get 40 mpg with a 4 door pickup. The only thing that will work is what the public spends their money on.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I think your wish may be coming...and I don't get 40 miles per gallon with my Silvarado!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

im a high school kid that just bought his first truck a few days ago, from a 4 banger gas economy car to a big chevy. needless to say im also a little nervous on what the gas prices are gonna do to my pocket book.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm also a high school kid, and i'm glad that i decided against a truck and bought a car instead. I know i wouldent be able to afford driving a truck for very long with the money i have!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

It's going to get worse before (and if) it gets better!


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

someone is getting rich :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: oil company's


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Projecting 2.30 to 2.40 by mid-summer. :-?


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

4curl,

I hope you are correct. Talked to a friend over the weekend
that owns several gas stations, and he was told don't be 
suprised for prices around $2.50 by memorial weekend and
up to $2.70 by the 4th. What is even worse is that premium
will be even higher.

At $2.50 a gallon, it will cost me around $170 to fill both my
truck and boat at the same time!

It will be an interesting summer!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

It's gonna suck to have to spend over 10 bucks to fill the Harly up with gas :evil:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I have a feeling the canoe will be seeing much more river time this summer.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Be thankful you haven't hit the Canadian gas prices just yet...Just did the conversion and we are sitting at roughly $2.85 USD / US gallon...

Definitely creeping up to where we are though.

Just out of curiosity, are you guys allowed to bring filled gas cans across the border? Not like it makes much different with these prices, but just curious to know.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

when we go to Ontario, we bring extra gas with us. Usually 5 gallons per person plus whatever the boat holds.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yes we can do that.....but we don't.To dangerous....driving around with a bomb in the back of the truck....not a good idea.

Squeeker....looks like about $.89 a liter up there?....$3.38 Canadian


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Depends where you go in Saskatoon right now...Some places are showing 83.9 CDN / litre, but the gas station I go to (where I get points for using Credit Card) is at 91.9 CDN / litre...

I'm sure you are all aware of this, but I thought I would give you a valuable link:
http://www.gasbuddy.com

You can find the cheapest place for gas in your city...Love this website, and it's creator is a Saskatoonian (I used to work with his wife).


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I asked at the border before on bringing up extra gas and was told you can only have what the vehicle was originialy intended to hold by the manufacturer specifications. No add on tanks or gas cans were allowed. 8)


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

buckseye said:


> I asked at the border before on bringing up extra gas and was told you can only have what the vehicle was originialy intended to hold by the manufacturer specifications. No add on tanks or gas cans were allowed. 8)


Depends on the border agent you talk to on that one. Some of them are really up op the laws, Others are filling a uniform. I worked with US Customs for 7 monthes after 9/11 and this was one of those tpoics that would always come up.

Other popular subjects:
Con you get into Canada with a DUI?
Can I bring my guns into Canada?
How much Alcohol can I bring?
Can we bring back Cuban Cigars from Canada? We didn't get them in Cuba..
Can we bring plants into Canada?

Depends on the inspector you talk with. You could get a different answer from each one. It would also depend on the "attitude" they feel they are getting from you. Come across pleasant and personable, short of actually committing robbey or murder, you could probably get away with some "minor" issues. Going fishing for a couple hours and right back. Hard to say.

I can't say any more than the next guy what is current laws without having the books in front of me what you can bring with you.

You can carry gas cans in, just not an unlimited supply. As to "carrying" a bomb in the back of the truck. I would be more concerned with somebody smacking into the side of the boat and smashing that tank, than an extra can tied down inside the boat.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I have to agree with farmer about depending on the guards, if they are feeling good they are easier to get along with. I think some take advantage of their position and make stuff up now and then too. Best to call ahead and ask.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Sounds like the border guards are like our Conservation officers...I've talked to several with respect to the same laws and they all seem to have different answers.


----------



## Rosendal (Jul 18, 2004)

We've been begging for this scenario for a long time.


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

Rosendal said:


> We've been begging for this scenario for a long time.


Speak for yourself Rosendal.

Who is "We".


----------



## Rosendal (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm being cynical. This is like the 70s all over again. "We" includes everyone who drives, myself included.


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

Well, if you are referring to the 70's gas shortage, I would not
consider that a "scenerio", since a scenerio is considered the
outline of a drama or motion picture; hence, a likely course
of action. I don't recall any drama's that have effected my
lifestyle or my pocketbook!

Increase gas prices will have a ripple effect for every aspect
of mine and your life, since transportation is a large expense
for just about every company. Look at it this way if gas prices
increase 20% there is a good chance many other day-to-day 
purchases will increase from 5-10% to offset the higher fuel
cost.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Might explain why here in Canada, 4 Bigfoot decoys will set you back $150 USD, including taxes. Yes, that's right, $450 USD / dozen.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

watching the gas prices reminds me of that damn energizer bunny!!

STILL GOING (boom, boom, boom, boom, etc..)


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I want to get me a "nice" VW diesel pickup for fishing and hunting !!! :2cents:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This is why my scouting car is a 1994 Honda Civic with 135,000 miles and gets 40 miles per gal.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I'll be doing the scouting this year in my 98' Bonneville.......222,000 miles today and still 25-30gallons per mile. A new set of tires every 50-60,000miles.....I think this car will go another 100,000....hopefully.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Hey field hunter, i sure hope your not getting 20-30 GALLONS/MILE haha, that would really be roughing it!!


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

Anyone ever herd of a fuel optimizer, someone told be about these and said they increase mileage, and horsepower. He said they were under a hundred bucks.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

greenhead said:


> Anyone ever herd of a fuel optimizer, someone told be about these and said they increase mileage, and horsepower. He said they were under a hundred bucks.


Snake oil....
If I remember right, they are supposed to use a "magnet" of something like that to "align" you fuel molecules to be the "most efficient".

There is another one on the market that is supposed to use platinum or some other type of radioactive material to "energize" your fuel.

Want to increase you mileage...

Change your oils and lubes to synthetics...Heck just CHANGE you fluids. Bought a used 4Runner and the gear lube in the manual tranny I don't think had ever been changed. It was a nasty thick grey goop that came out. I m kinda interested to see what my mileage will be now.

Check your tire pressures and make sure they are correct. Not talking abut the pressure on your sidewalls or door jamb either. Talking correct for the current load.

Repack your wheel bearings with a good synthetic grease as well.

Get some of those go-fast looking things that strap onto your car that are all shiny and stuff...  :roll: :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Get a tune-up. Not cheap stuff either. The heat of your fire off the plugs will make a BIG difference in how well your vehicle runs.

Most NEWER cars actually will be damaged if you have someone do a fuel system flush. It is actually more important to change your fuel filter than to flush your injectors.

Install a vacuum gage on your vehicle. Try to keep it above like 10" of vacuum. Anything lower than that and you are dumping gas into your engine you don't have to. Dad did that with an old 69 Olds Cutlass and we were getting close to 20 MPG with a 350 V-8 with a 4 barrel.

IF you drive a truck. Gear the truck right. Change your tires...Change your gears too.


----------



## Coon Dog (Mar 15, 2005)

It just hit 2.03 a gallon yesterday in my neck of the woods.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I filled my pickup yesterday, I stopped the pump at 50 bucks. $2.09 per gallon


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

$2.15 a gallon in the capital city!!! :beer:


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

17 mpg here with the blazer... :eyeroll: , ill have to start airing up my Bicycle tires.. :-?


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Don't buy a diesel Got an 04 F250 4x4 with the 6.0 if I baby it I can sqeak maybe 13 out of it drive it normal and I drop to 9 - 10 paying 2.49 at the pump. Guess if it gets any worse I'll have to cut out the wife's beer money to afford to scout. :beer:


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Regular gas just hit $ 2.27 per gallon today here in Kansas as of 3-24-05.

I drive an F 150 1/2 ton 4x4 and get 15 miles per gallon on the highway. I make sure the tires are pumped up before I hit the road.

This is no joke, I can stay in a motel and get by cheaper than driving back & forth in some of the areas I hunt in during the season!

The oil companys have bought up all the gas saving patents over the last 50 years so you will burn more gas! It's all about the almighty buck!

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## orange goblin (Mar 26, 2005)

I think these gas prices reflect more on the fact that this country has'nt built a new refinery in over thirty years!And the ones we have cant keep up with demand,Or are blowing up,like what happened south of houston the other day... :eyeroll:


----------

